# Walter



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Kind of nice to just go to the vet for vaccines for Walter, they are low dose too, done every year.
Big guy is pretty happy these days. 
Walter Grey is my $50 shelter cat, an absolute train wreck health wise with Megacolon, bouts of pancreatitis, neck issues and arthritis in his hips, but it's worth it, Walter loves me in his own way, my lumbering dinosaur of a cat Carrie's on.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Hang in there, Walter Gray. You are such a lovely cat!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Walter lucked out when he came to you. Your love shines through.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Indeed Walter is very fortunate to have you as his mom.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What’s a low dose vaccine ? I’ve never heard of those.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dechi said:


> What’s a low dose vaccine ? I’ve never heard of those.


It is just that a size appropriate vaccine for cats , the why is because cats were getting the same dose vaccines as a Great Dane, those vaccines were causing injection site sarcoma in a good percentage of cats. which caused a change in vaccine protocol, as in first starting with mapping where those injection are done on the cat's body , with cats it had always in between the shoulder blades, so injection sites were changed for just that reason to other areas, I had a cat die from injection site sarcoma. It's taken twenty plus years to get everyone to agree scientifically, medically excreta since my cat died, Walter has been able to have the low dose vaccines for the last 6 years, mind you he has them yearly but no lumps or other vaccine reactions.
I am hoping them will be able to resolve a lower dose vaccine for smaller dogs soon.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

twyla said:


> It is just that a size appropriate vaccine for cats , the why is because cats were getting the same dose vaccines as a Great Dane, those vaccines were causing injection site sarcoma in a good percentage of cats.


I’m glad they have it for cats now. My 4 lbs chihuahua was getting the same dose as a St-Bernard or great dane and so are our little tpoos. It doesn’t make sense.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dechi said:


> I’m glad they have it for cats now. My 4 lbs chihuahua was getting the same dose as a St-Bernard or great dane and so are our little tpoos. It doesn’t make sense.


I guess since domestic cats on a whole are the same size it was "easier" to present a case and get pushed through for low dose vaccines.


----------

